

How to get SASS to work with Rails 3 on Heroku (without using any plugins) - aslamnd
http://frontcube.com/blog/2011/how-to-get-sass-to-work-with-rails-3-on-heroku-without-using-any-plugins
Using SASS in Heroku could be a little tricky. This post explains how to do it without using any 3rd party plugins.
======
wmwong
There is documentation from Heroku on how to get Compass working without
plugins. I tried it out before and it works nicely.

<http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/using-compass>

------
SingAlong
A simpler solution. Just add the following line to your production config:

 _Compass.configuration.sass_options={:never_update= >true}_

That's it :) Now when you update the sass files you just have to start the
rails dev server once and git commit and push.

~~~
patio11
This is similar to solutions I've had to hack around for gems on heroku
before, but just to play devil's advocate, one generally tries to avoid
committing anything compiled to source control. Especially if you do that "you
just have to..." step manually (instead of, e.g., through a post-commit hook),
you're writing yourself technical debt, payable at a future date when the
compiled output goes out of sync with the source and this causes a problem on
the site not seen by the responsible developer. That is going to be a
_particularly_ hard problem to notice and debug, since CSS issues are
practically immune to most forms of automated testing.

This will keep happening until you do it the right way. (If I sound like
someone who has been burned by this...)

~~~
SingAlong
Hmm, I agree. I just realized that what I was doing was a bad hack. I'll
change my practice.

~~~
aslamnd
Glad you realized that! :-)

